# black raspberries next to red raspberries?



## greenguy (Jan 22, 2004)

Does anyone grow red or yellow raspberries next to black raspberries?
I was checking out ebays plants and saw this: (see NOTE)

Delicious, unique all-purpose purple raspberry!
Royalty Purple Raspberry - 3 StarkÂ® Mother Lodeâ¢ Potted Plants
This raspberry is VERY large, and oh, how sweet it is! The flavor doesn't fade in canning or freezing, so even though you'll be tempted to eat them all as you pick 'em, save some for later. Royalty Purple Raspberry plants are vigorous, hardy and resistant to insects. Ripens in late July in Zone 6, and hardy in zones 4-8. Sold in packages of three 2" pots. 

NOTE: Red, gold and purple raspberries, as well as blackberries, should not be planted within 75 feet or so of black raspberries, so keep that in mind as you lay out your garden or berry plantings.

I just planted 7 different varieties 3 black and 4 red. So do you think I should move them. I hope to find someone who has suscessfully grown black and red berries in the same area.

Thanks


----------



## greenguy (Jan 22, 2004)

I did more research and the reason is mosaic virus. It turns out the reds transmit it to the blacks but the reds are immune to it.
Has anyone had problems with it?
Thanks again


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

i thought raspberries weren't supposed to be planted next to blackberries.  hmmm. be curious to see folks' experiences.


----------



## CarlaWVgal (Jul 21, 2004)

Darn, I was gonna plant some raspberries next to my wild blackberries all over the place. I thought it would work out since they obviously love the soil. Time to get a new plan. Or is there an easy way to control mosiac virus? Maybe I will skip the reds altogether.

Carla

Do other fruits carry mosiac virus? I was planing on keeping most fruits near the largest berrie patch.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 22, 2004)

I emailed starks bros about this and here is the response:

"Hello Scott,

Red, Gold and purple raspberries, blackberries and wild brambles should not be planted with in 75-100 feet of black raspberries. Black raspberries are quite susceptible to viral diseases carried by aphids from adjoining plants.

Thanks,
Sandra"

So CarlaWVgal I think you can plant raspberries next to your wild blackberries. If you want to be cautious just stay away from the black raspberries.


----------



## Jack in VA (Jul 24, 2003)

How do you tell the diferance between Black Raspberrys and Blackberrys?


----------

